# Magic Vs Lamborghini Diablo with a little DODO help.



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I was contacted by the owner of this car to see if i could do anything to the paintwork as the owner felt that the car was looking dull and not how it should for such an iconic supercar.
The car was booked in for a stage 2 correction detail, full interior detail and to have the calipers painted.

The developement of the Diablo:

At a time when the company was financed by the Swiss-based Mimram brothers, Lamborghini began development of what was codenamed Project 132 in June 1985 as a replacement for the Countach model. The brief stated that its top speed had to be at least 315 km/h.

The design of the car was contracted to Marcello Gandini, who had designed its two predecessors. When Chrysler bought the company in 1987, providing money to complete its development, its management was unimpressed with Gandini's designs and commissioned its design team in Detroit to execute a third extensive redesign, smoothing out the trademark sharp edges and corners of Gandini's original design, and leaving him famously unimpressed.

The car became known as the Diablo, despite meaning "Devil" in English, carrying on Lamborghini's tradition of naming its cars after breeds of fighting bull. The Diablo was named after a ferocious bull raised by the Duke of Veragua in the 19th century, famous for fighting an epic battle with 'El Chicorro' in Madrid on July 11 1869. In the words of Top Gear presenter Jeremy Clarkson, the Diablo was designed "solely to be the biggest head-turner in the world."

The project is believed to have cost a total of 6,000,000,000 lira.

So on with the detail -

I took delivery of the car at my unit and began with the usual wash method,
The car is not used too much so just had a fine layer of dust over it.

With the wash process complete i proceeded to move the car into the unit and dried it with the new Elite car care drying towel which did the job very well :thumb:










So it was time to move onto the claying and if im honest i have never come across a car more contaminated than this one :doublesho I mean running your fingers over any panel was rough like sandpaper and i don't mean that lightly.
For the contamination removal i opted for Bilt Hamber clay and used water as the lube as instructed, This left the whole car as smmoth as it should be and did it quickly it really is a nice clay :thumb:


























Ok now the moment of truth :doublesho I turnt on the lights to see just how bad the defects were:
Note that some areas had paint bubbling so extra caution was taken when detailing these areas.










































































For the removal of defects after testing a few combo's i went with Menz IP followed by Menz FF which gave a lovely swirl free finish but just left a few RDS's which with some of the reading i got off the car were not going to be tried.

With the correction work done i went on to remove some body parts that were very hard to properly clean around:


























Also at this point i removed the wheels for the caliper/hub painting:


















All wheels removed they were properly cleaned and sealed using Zaino CS :thumb:

Check out the width of a rear :doublesho










Onto the exhaust system and this was cleaned using Belgum Alu:


















So the calipers and hubs painted the wheels refitted and the other body parts fitted it was time for a IPA wipe down and to call in some LSP back up :lol:
Q the A-Team theme and who rolls up on my door? :doublesho
None other than the D 2 THE O 2 THE D 2 THE O BOYZ :wave:










Dom and PJ popped over after hearing that there was a Diablo within a 25 mile radius of DODO towers and said they had just the ticket :thumb:
The new unreleased Purple Haze Pro :thumb:

The boys in action while i supervised :thumb:


































































And the finished article:


































































































































































Thanks to:
Dom & PJ -DoDo Boys for the great banter and helping out with the waxing :thumb:
Alex - Elite car care for helping out and being on tap to raise my account amount with bits and pieces :thumb:

Thank you for taking the time to look :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stunning Robbie  purple haze pro?....


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work, robbie it look pretty tidy


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

wooo don't see them very often!

I bet some people's monthly mortgage payments are less than replacing a rear tyre on one of those!


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

thats what you call a proper lambo!


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

I love the Diablo. Unusual colour for one as well, no?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

WOW!!! What a car, it looks fantastic!!! :argie:

Thanks for sharing mate!! 

The Dodo van looks sweet too, lol.


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks great, tell us more about the new dodo purple haze.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Robbie immense car the Diablo:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Stunning works chaps, I was speaking to a chap with regards his Diablo the other week, hoping to get it booked in soon.

Paul


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice one, Robbie. It's rare to get pj and myself working on anything other than a demo panel so you are honoured. Or we were. It was a real pleasure meeting Ronnie and seeing your MagicCave. 

Re Purple Haze Pro, this is a fortified, higher performing version of standard Purple Haze with a bit more carnauba and some sealant style trickery to it. Think Red Mist and Purple Haze getting it on to a Barry White Box Set and the result is PH Pro. Out mid-September, with a little luck.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Nice one, Robbie. It's rare to get pj and myself working on anything other than a demo panel so you are honoured. Or we were. It was a real pleasure meeting Ronnie and seeing your MagicCave.
> 
> Re Purple Haze Pro, this is a fortified, higher performing version of standard Purple Haze with a bit more carnauba and some sealant style trickery to it. Think Red Mist and Purple Haze getting it on to a Barry White Box Set and the result is PH Pro. Out mid-September, with a little luck.


It was great having you both over :thumb: Is PJ still upset about not being allowed to fly around the place on the quad bike like a nutter :lol:

Robbie


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Great work Robbie - Proper mans car that!


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

cool car, nice dodo van as well, these cars are surely iconic !


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice Job - looks a lot better than when i saw it at the before stage .....


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

What a mamouth car, absolutely stunning :argie::thumb: Great results there top job.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

nice job only thing what is going on with the prancing horse sticker in the windscreen????last i checked the diablo was a lambo...


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

nice work there, reminds me of the diabalo from gta3!! did you paint the brake calipers on the car?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

st170 dan said:


> nice work there, reminds me of the diabalo from gta3!! did you paint the brake calipers on the car?


Yes they went from rust to yellow :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> nice job only thing what is going on with the prancing horse sticker in the windscreen????last i checked the diablo was a lambo...


Its the indy. he uses for servicing :thumb:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Yes they went from rust to yellow :thumb:


wicked, it seems you can do a really good job and get a really good finnish without removing them from the car. definately on the cards now for me to try out soon. what did you use to paint (i get confused over which parts need heat proof paint and which parts need hammerite!)?


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Stunning motor and great work mate :thumb:

The rear rubber on these is immense but i was taken back at the non vented discs on the front :doublesho (yes i know its old skool


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

mba said:


> Stunning motor and great work mate :thumb:
> 
> The rear rubber on these is immense but i was taken back at the non vented discs on the front :doublesho (yes i know its old skool


Solid discs :wall:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Top work as always Robbie. The Diablo always makes me think of old 80's car games. It takes some passion to buy a Diablo. They must be very interesting machines to own. 

How cool is the Dodo van!! I've never seen it before.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

st170 dan said:


> wicked, it seems you can do a really good job and get a really good finnish without removing them from the car. definately on the cards now for me to try out soon. what did you use to paint (i get confused over which parts need heat proof paint and which parts need hammerite!)?


The key to good calipers is the prep, just like paintwork the better the prep the better the finish :thumb:
I use a wire brush to clean the rust away and a little sandpaper if needed then i use a air-line to blow the brake dust out of all the nigly areas.
Once thats done i simply use Hammerite to paint the complete caliper and allow to dry, apply a second coat if needed.
The great thing about Hammerite is that it lasts years on any surface and as its a thick paint any small uneven parts of the caliper will not be seen anyway.

HTH

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Top work as always Robbie. The Diablo always makes me think of old 80's car games. It takes some passion to buy a Diablo. They must be very interesting machines to own.
> 
> How cool is the Dodo van!! I've never seen it before.


It certainly draws the crowds in :thumb: The owner did have a Countach previous to this which again was a lovely machine :argie:
The Dodo van is cool but not as cool as a caddy rolling on Bentleys - Hey Dom  
Thanks for the comment.

Robbie


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome turnaround and write up


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Do you know what those rear tyers were?! Looks like I could get two of mine from one of them lol Awesome car.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> Do you know what those rear tyers were?! Looks like I could get two of mine from one of them lol Awesome car.


335/35ZR17 mate :doublesho


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

...and to make the story complete, guess which purple Lambo Diablo the Blingo overtook on the M40 this evening, by pure stroke of luck? The exact same one, with Sid, the owner, at the wheel and an excitable youngster in the passenger seat  Needless to say, we wound down the window and pj held the Blingo alongside for about 30 secs until Sid realised we weren't some carload of chavs flicking him the vees, and glanced at the van, before he realised who we were and what we were in! I think he was even more surprised than we were. 

I should have got the microfibre out to re-enact the drive by buffing at 80mph in the fast lane, but pj sensibly thought this would have been a very bad idea probably ending in some kind of horrific motorway pile up. So we'll maybe save that one for Bruntingthorpe Blingo Gymkhana 1, with Ken Block at the wheel


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> The key to good calipers is the prep, just like paintwork the better the prep the better the finish :thumb:
> I use a wire brush to clean the rust away and a little sandpaper if needed then i use a air-line to blow the brake dust out of all the nigly areas.
> Once thats done i simply use Hammerite to paint the complete caliper and allow to dry, apply a second coat if needed.
> The great thing about Hammerite is that it lasts years on any surface and as its a thick paint any small uneven parts of the caliper will not be seen anyway.
> ...


thanks mate. ive used harrerite before and i do like using it, the thickness hides mild imperfections and it offers good rust protection that lasts for years. i only asked because i was unsure if the callipers got hot.
as with most things good prep is always key. that gives me all the info i need to crack on, cheers!! :thumb:


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Awesome work! Looks much better. The Dodo van looks crazy!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> ...and to make the story complete, guess which purple Lambo Diablo the Blingo overtook on the M40 this evening, by pure stroke of luck? The exact same one, with Sid, the owner, at the wheel and an excitable youngster in the passenger seat  Needless to say, we wound down the window and pj held the Blingo alongside for about 30 secs until Sid realised we weren't some carload of chavs flicking him the vees, and glanced at the van, before he realised who we were and what we were in! I think he was even more surprised than we were.
> 
> I should have got the microfibre out to re-enact the drive by buffing at 80mph in the fast lane, but pj sensibly thought this would have been a very bad idea probably ending in some kind of horrific motorway pile up. So we'll maybe save that one for Bruntingthorpe Blingo Gymkhana 1, with Ken Block at the wheel


PMSL :lol:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL, yes, update to that was that it was Sid's brother driving and he didn't really know who we were or why we were pointing at the Diablo and waving manically. :lol:


----------



## Nofastyerlast (Dec 2, 2008)

Now thats what I call Magic, still such an imposing car so many years after its launch


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> LOL, yes, update to that was that it was Sid's brother driving and he didn't really know who we were or why we were pointing at the Diablo and waving manically. :lol:


I must admit I nearly fell over when Sid told me :lol:


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

mba said:


> Stunning motor and great work mate :thumb:
> 
> The rear rubber on these is immense but i was taken back at the non vented discs on the front :doublesho (yes i know its old skool


Yea you surely wouldnt get away with tiny discs and calipers like that on a supercar nowdays. No servo assistance on the brakes either remember . No wonder these cars are nearly undriveable. :doublesho


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

markcoznottz said:


> Yea you surely wouldnt get away with tiny discs and calipers like that on a supercar nowdays. No servo assistance on the brakes either remember . No wonder these cars are nearly undriveable. :doublesho


And no power steering :wall:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> nice job only thing what is going on with the prancing horse sticker in the windscreen????last i checked the diablo was a lambo...


its a gray paul sticker they must have sold it at some point the other stick is from carrera sport mike pullen lambo guru..:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> And no power steering :wall:


great job.... have you done many lambo's? They are a complete pain for doing front screen inside.... regards the stickers the red/white/green is mike pullens of carrera sport think the guy before was asking about gray paul ferrari...:wave:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> great job.... have you done many lambo's? They are a complete pain for doing front screen inside.... regards the stickers the red/white/green is mike pullens of carrera sport think the guy before was asking about gray paul ferrari...:wave:


I do my fair share of Lambos mate :thumb: and the sticker in the window is indeed Carrera Sport :thumb:
And lastly i hate doing the glass on lambo's :lol:

Robbie


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

very nice. Surprised by the size of the brakes! totty!!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> I do my fair share of Lambos mate :thumb: and the sticker in the window is indeed Carrera Sport :thumb:
> And lastly i hate doing the glass on lambo's :lol:
> 
> Robbie


14 years I have done these cars! the countach screen is the worst and I have a bad back to prove it but when you open the loud pedal all the way its worth it, BOY IS IT WORTH IT!
The noise mmmmmm heaven!!

The diablo you cleaned the owner if still the same has/ had the LM002 off road monster.. Awesome thing!!:wave:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> 14 years I have done these cars! the countach screen is the worst and I have a bad back to prove it but when you open the loud pedal all the way its worth it, BOY IS IT WORTH IT!
> The noise mmmmmm heaven!!
> 
> The diablo you cleaned the owner if still the same has/ had the LM002 off road monster.. Awesome thing!!:wave:


Must of been the previous owner mate as this owners last car was a Countach :thumb:


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

Diablo's are my favourite car of all time, lovely job.......


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats a truly iconic *beast*. Wow. :argie:

Some new number plates would finish that right off.. pressed metal with the Italian flag :argie:


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

hi mate did this guy have any other lambo car in his collection:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

No mate he sold the last and bought this one.

Robbie


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> No mate he sold the last and bought this one.
> 
> Robbie


my mate Gary used to own this car!! Fast car had the pleasure of driving it in Le Mans... Just seen you posted pics on PH... It was only when Graeme posted I remembered... I know the guy that had it back in 97/98 got some pic down at Goodwood when Mike Pullen did track days..... Great fun till noise limits killed it....:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> my mate Gary used to own this car!! Fast car had the pleasure of driving it in Le Mans... Just seen you posted pics on PH... It was only when Graeme posted I remembered... I know the guy that had it back in 97/98 got some pic down at Goodwood when Mike Pullen did track days..... Great fun till noise limits killed it....:thumb:


:lol: This is one noisy car :doublesho idle makes the walls shake :lol:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> :lol: This is one noisy car :doublesho idle makes the walls shake :lol:


The GT Diablo I did a while back is loud.. You can feel it through your chest in a confined space... MMMMMMM roll on summer.

Nothing like a V12 on song!! Will have to meet up next summer... I will introduce you to my straight through old girl Carbs sound so much better IMO....


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> The GT Diablo I did a while back is loud.. You can feel it through your chest in a confined space... MMMMMMM roll on summer.
> 
> Nothing like a V12 on song!! Will have to meet up next summer... I will introduce you to my straight through old girl Carbs sound so much better IMO....


I'll look forward to it :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> I'll look forward to it :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


A sneaky peaky!!!









:argie::driver:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> A sneaky peaky!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:doublesho You bad bad man :argie:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

UPDATE:

The car is now booked in for a bare metal repray in december and I will post up fresh pics when its back out.
There were a few bubbles of rust in places and even with how good it looked after being detailed the owner now wants the car in mint cond. as he is planning on keeping the car for a long time.

Robbie


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Do all your customers have to get their cars resprayed after you detail them, Robbie, or is it just the ones we help you with?   :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Do all your customers have to get their cars resprayed after you detail them, Robbie, or is it just the ones we help you with?   :lol:


I have looked into this greatly and my scientific findings suggest that they only need BARE METAL resprays after applying Dodo products :doublesho :lol:
I believe its the ingredients within the wax surely Dodo bird dropping are acidic :lol:

Robbie

P.S. I wont tell anyone


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL at Robbie :lol::lol:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, fantastic car, dont see much with wider rear tyres


----------

